# Is it bad to have a long luteal phase??



## Hannahj

Ive worked out that i have a 26-28 day luteal phase, is that normal?? I ovulate 7days after i begin my period and have a 33-35day cycle. I can't find much info on google. Wondered if anyone on here knew about it? Thankyou in advance x


----------



## Wallie

Sorry for the silly question but I take it you have been using OPK's and finding you get your LH surge at 6 days then? You then ovulate the day after your surge then wait for 33 days+ before you get your period?

If you know for sure you ovulate on CD7 I would think this is odd. I would wait and see what other peeps say though. Sorry I'm not much help really but if you are sure, best to go to the doctor.:hug:


----------



## honey08

hi ya hun :) yeh it is odd to O so early in ur cycle, i use to have a long LP,i had a 38dy cycle once and O on cd15 ! i spoke to my doc about it and he said aslong as its longer than 10days there nothing to worry bout ,i also tried googleing it aswell and cudnt find anything this is y i asked GP , hope this helps a little:hugs:


----------



## Vestirse

Umm, that's really odd. I didn't think it was possible to have an LP longer than 18 days. How did you work out ovulation?


----------



## becstar

I'd talk to your doctor to be sure you are ovulating that early. Ovulating early is not that unusual but a luteal phase of that length is. Are you temping as well as using OPKs? That would show very clearly exactly when you ov and is probably what the doctors will ask you to do.


----------



## Loo

Theres not much online as its very unusual to have a (regular) luteal phase that long. You can see on here, that many women get a long luteal phase now and again, but not every cycle. Are you sure about your timings?


----------



## bobobaby

I agree with Vestirse, I have read that its not possible to have a LP longer then 18 days. Maybe you aren't calculating your O day correctly? I'd go to the doctor if you are correct though because that doesn't seem normal. Good luck!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Sounds just like my mother - she concieved both my brother (now 3) and my sister (10 months old) on cycle days 8 and 9. She has a 28 day cycle, though so I guess that makes her luteal phase just 20 days so not quite as long as yours... If it is concerning you, a trip to the docs can't hurt :) 

:hugs: Best of luck xx


----------



## Hannahj

Lol, well i may have got ahead of myself there, when i had a dating scan with my first pregnancy its showed that i had concieved on day 7 of 35 and as ive read around that the luteal phase never changes its always maybe plus or minus a day i kind of assumed that thats when i ovulate. Guna buy sum tests off ebay and do it properly.x


----------



## Spring

This is an old thread, but I have just noticed I have an abnormally long luteal phase and googled this thread. :) Anyways, I have used ovulation tests, and know my bodily fluids. Both of these ways put my ovulation last cycle at around day 7 - 9 out of 30 and day 12 - 14 this cycle, 31 days so far. That means my luteal phase is around 20 days. I never thought of it as anything weird until I mentioned on another forum and I was replied that "It was just not possible." I thought to myself, that "what the h*ll do you know" but then searched and it seems that it's possible but very rare. No other informations seems to be out there. Whether it's bad or not or anything. It's worrying me. 
Could ovulation tests simply be wrong? Is there any other reason for LH to be high? I'm also pretty sure I know my raw egg white fluids.


----------



## Hels_Bells

From charting my ovulation I know I O on CD7 my luteal phase is also 20 days. Mayeb it's not so uncommon after all.


----------



## Reg2

Found this thread looking for more info about long luteal phase and I am responding in the hopes of helping anyone else looking off info. I am NOT TTC, but rather just trying to be able to predict when I'll get my period as my cycle has always been incredibly irregular. This prior cycle, I am confident that I properly tracked my luteal phase at around 21 days, possibly even 22 days. I am 34 with 2 children and no family history of early menopause, etc. I have to think a long luteal phase is much more common than doctors say- I mean really, how many people actually track it? It scared me that it was so long and I plan to ask my dr about it, but it seems to be harmless and, if anything, helpful to those TTC as it gives the embryo more time to implant.


----------



## minties

It is possible that some women mistake an estrogen surge (and the subsequent side effects from it) with an early ovulation.

I have long cycles and my body acts like it is gearing up to ovulate 1-2 times before it actually does. The whole shebang. Tons of egg white CM, sore boobs and nipples, etc etc.


----------

